# What cut is best for a teacup and toy poodle



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

First I cannot find a groomer within my area say a 45 minute drive. I trim my dogs in between grooming which is once a month. My previous groomers used to groom show dogs, so you can imagine what I am used to. I have the equipment and can groom them but it takes me hours and hours, which I do not have. What cut would me simple, I am not good with scissoring the legs, is there a blade that I could use to cut the legs, I am considering keeping them in a puppy cut, as it seems the easiest. I do shave the neck. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated

My dogs are pets only, no showing, but they are with me when I am doing business and they have to look great at all times. The are in house dogs, so no matting, I brush every other day and shampoo every other week between grooming.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am not a groomer, but I like a #3 or #5 blade on the body and legs if minimal scissoring will be done. Once you move into the combs more scissoring is required for a finished look. I don't do a clean neck, on Misha it makes her look like E.T. Her neck looked scrawny and wrinkled, lol. But on other toys I think it looks cute. Sometimes with toy poodles there is so little room to get the clipper blades, like the sanitary area. Especially with the smaller toys like your red one.

Edit to add: You may want to post this in the grooming forum


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks, I use a 4 on the body but I will get the 3. and a 10 on the face, remember I am a novist. It cost me 120 a month, to groom the dogs, then I have to bring them home and trim up what is missed, really up sets me. My dogs set they do not jump around, I could see if they were hard to groom.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually a 4 might come out smoother than a 3. One of the groomers here could chime in. I was just getting at going as long as possible without a comb. A #5 is a little short but comes out pretty smooth for me compared to a 3, but probably just the angles I hold the clipper at, like I said, I am no groomer! lol

Have you tried mentioning it to your groomer. Before you leave go over the dog, if there is anything you are not happy with tell them!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have actually taken the dog back the next day to get her straightened up, we really do not have good groomer like we used to in the area. 

Thanks for your previous rely, no matter whether you are a professional groomer or not all help appreciated
Glory Bee


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

I like the Japanese styles on small size poodles.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'm a home groomer, I keep Pippin short all over because she's a pain to groom so it's easier. Also because I'm not that young any more I find fiddling with a toy's "bits" problematic! I use a 5 blade on her body in the summer, and generally just do face, feet and tail during the winter until it's time to shave her down again. The legs get a 3/8 comb clip. 

I'm not good about scissoring and Pippin doesn't like being fiddled with - so I just keep her away from mirrors!! 

Pushkin is a dream to clip so I can be a bit more adventurous with him, but he's bigger too which makes a huge difference.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

How about one of these?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

For a more elaborate simple cut I would suggest a continental or modified continental. Once you get your basic lines down it is a cinch and very little scissoring is needed. If you want less hair you could do a historical continental. 
Or a Miami/bikini cut. That one usually looks best with a #4 or shorter blade. 
Of course you also have your retriever and sporting clips which is basically same length all over with FFT and topknot. Retriever cut is more of a same length all over which would be good to do with any longer blade like a 4 or 3. The sporting cut has slightly longer legs that need a bit if blending. Also keep in mind the faults of your dogs and try to pick a cut that doesn't accentuate them. With mine they are a bit too long so I pick trims that leave longer hair on the neck and blends down into the back such as a modern, continental, European, etc. 

If you haven't gotten Shirlee Kalstone's poodle clipping grooming book yet I highly recommend doing so. It is a great book and has so much awesome info on the different clips. 

Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell reference books) https://www.amazon.com/dp/0876052650/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_e96Oub1KT48W2


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> How about one of these?


Oh! This is an interesting illustration. I have saved it in case I need it for reference.


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

Two photos for comparison. It can look quite different in the same poodle.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with Poodle Crazy #1 get the Shirlee Kalstone's poodle clipping grooming book it with show you the different cuts and what to use. 

I groom my girls myself. First, Sasha is blind and I want a hand on her to calm her at all times. Second, Sasha has to be bathed in a special shampoo and it has to be left on for 15 minutes so I wrap her in a warm towel and hold her for 15 minutes before I rinse her and put on her leave in lotion for her allergies. No groomer would do that it is too time consuming. Third, I can take time with them and not pull their hair make sure they don't get razor burn and it gives me a chance to bond with them. 

They are much happier after grooming than when I used to take them to the groomer. They would sulk for about a day and a half after going to the groomer. Now it is off the table and running and playing around begging for treats. Big difference!

I try to keep their ears at nose length so they don't get in their food and mouth as easily and their body short with the neck a little shorter. I do use the clipper combs and go back and forth combing between passes to make sure they are the correct length then blend into the legs. I do the Face with a 10 blade, Feet with a 30 blade (clean feet) and Tail (10 blade - sanitary). 

I am getting a lot better at sissoring the legs as well, in fact I really enjoy the sissoring.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks will get the book


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I keep them like the middle photo with a shaved face, I am no good at pompoms, so think the puppy cut will be best.


----------

